# If it fits in a bag? Its $10



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea $10 for a bag full of goodies. Heeheehee!!!!
Went to an estate sale and the guy said $10 for a bag full of tools. 
So I filled her up and paid him $10
I got there at the right time. Lol




















Two planes, one is a no name and the other is a bailey #4. 
Stacked dato set, a disston saw, vise, some cheesy carving tools, small square, corner clamp, razor scraper, and a couple wire brushes. 
The two man saw didn't fit, so I paid $5 for that. It's a warranted superior. 
It was a good day.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice haul Dominick. :thumbsup:

I am jealous. I went to a garage sale advertised as "Huge Multi-family" and had TOOLS in capitals. I think they have a different definition of "Huge". Only a couple of tools, e.g., a basin wrench, nothing for woodworking. Happy it was only 15mins away.

The no-name plane is perhaps not worth fixing up. Stamped steel lever cap, adjustment wheel, etc.

The No. 4 looks like it will clean up very well. Dirt and grime as expected, but not seeing a lot of rust. The blade/cap iron are dark, but this is normally superficial.

Please post pictures assuming you will clean up the No. 4. If the knob needs replacing let me know.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Maybe it was huge and you got there late? Hard to say. 
The #4 isn't to bad of shape. Some surface rust, but not to bad. The nob looks like its good to. 
Here's a better pic. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Maybe it was huge and you got there late? Hard to say.
> The #4 isn't to bad of shape. Some surface rust, but not to bad. The nob looks like its good to.
> Here's a better pic.
> Thanks.


Interesting. However the plane was stored sealed the sole from the air so looks almost new. The edge of the blade look clean.

I can now see the side has more rust, but I feel it is still superficial. The blade/cap iron will clean up with just wet-dry paper and water. I am not seeing pitting. This is just rust from the moisture in the air. Does not look like the plane was exposed to water.

If the knob and tote are not broken, you will easily be able to clean this up and have a good user in a few hours maybe a day.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea I agree. I'm not really sure on how to do this? So ill have to go back and read your threads on plane restore. Lol
As far as the wood handle and the nob in the front, how should I finish that up? It looks like walnut and some nice grain to it.

Oh and by the way, I'm done with working out of state now. Ill be working closer to home for awhile. Whoo hooo!!!! Ill be home every night. 
More shop time.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I just realized my wife has this same plane as the one I just got. She had this before we met 14 years ago.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I just realized my wife has this same plane as the one I just got. She had this before we met 14 years ago.


Good woman! 

Oh, and congratulations on the haul! I look forward to seeing your No 4 revived.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Good woman!
> 
> Oh, and congratulations on the haul! I look forward to seeing your No 4 revived.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Laughing!!! I've never seen her use it before. It's been sitting in her tool box for a long time. 
Thanks though.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I typed your new No 4 Stanley as a Type 12 1919-1924. Three patent dates, larger depth adjuster, newer style taller front knob. This was the first of the Sweathearts. Nice find. I would love to see the iron top cleaned a bit to see if the Sweatheart logo is there. You wife's plane is newer than your new find. I would have paid $10 just for that plane. Good job and get her cleaned up. I look forward to it.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> I would have paid $10 just for that plane.


ditto


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

How did you get that big saw in the back in the bag?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Greg in Maryland said:


> How did you get that big saw in the back in the bag?


You missed the part in the original post.

"*The two man saw didn't fit, so I paid $5 for that. It's a warranted superior.* "


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> You missed the part in the original post.
> 
> "The two man saw didn't fit, so I paid $5 for that. It's a warranted superior. "


Thanks Dave. 
Yea the warranted superior isn't that sought after saw like a disston, but a Great Wall hanger.


----------

